# Walking Stick Self Defense



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

One of the unfortunate side effects to living a long life is that your physical capabilities degrade with the onset of age. Many elderly understandably worry about becoming victims of violent attack, realizing that criminals will target the weakest. Regular vigorous exercise can slow the aging process, resulting in a longer period of independence. In the United States, learning to use a cane to defend oneself has become moderately popular amongst senior citizens. Everybody Is 'Cane Fu' Fighting At Senior Centers, So Watch Out - WSJ.com

Although canes are nothing more than a sturdy walking stick, they are amazingly versatile as a go anywhere, always ready self defense tool. This martial art was most popular during the end of the Victorian Era, when it was considered fashionable for men to carry a walking cane. A fine manual can be found here, The "Walking Stick" Method of Self Defense written by a British Indian Police officer in 1923. These methods were picked up by Major W.E. Fairbairn in 1941 and widely taught to intelligence operatives of Britain's SOE and the American OSS during WWII.

Military Police veterans who received training in use of the long riot baton will find these combatives quite familiar.

191-376-4121 (SL1) - Use a Riot Baton (ArmyStudyGuide.com)


----------



## odin (Dec 30, 2008)

The attacker will think twice if they are able to unsnap the bottom of the walking stick and pull the sword out...


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

We have concealed carry in TX. We can even keep a loaded pistol in our cars in almost all TX counties.

I don't think a walking stick will be much of a deterrant. I think, in most cases, the stick will be used on the elderly person. A stick can be a formidable weapon in the right hands, but an elderly person doesn't usually have the speed and strength necessary to use it. 

Training most senior citizens to use the cane may lead to a false sense of security. My 79 year old FIL uses a stick for keeping dogs away during walks. It's great for that, but if somebody wanted to beat him up and take his wallet, a walking stick would be useless. There are always exceptions to the rule and I don't mean to discourage anybody from self defense. As an example, my dad is 65 and still frames custom homes. He carries lumber and swings a hammer all day and I wouldn't want to mess with him if he is carrying a stick.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

The senior does not have to kill the attacker. They just have to fend them off until help arrives. In a crowded area this could take only a few seconds. Long enough to keep the purse snatcher from taking the purse. I'd say it's worth it. 

Seniors generally don't walk down dark alleys at night. They're more likely to get held up in the mall parking lot or at the corner store. There's usually someone who will come to the rescue within a minute or so. Most people who would mug a senior are looking for the easiest possible target. Resisting with the cane might be enough to drive them away. It's better than getting beaten and robbed in silence.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Stick Used by Trained Individual Is Deadly*

When confronted by a knife-wielding assailant, when all you have is a stick, using the stick as deadly force is defensible. The US Army MP skill level one study guide points out the five lethal strike zones where use of the a baton is NOT authorized.

If defending your life and all you have is a stick, turn this around, as Applegate Rex Applegate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia instructed OSS operatives in Kill or Be Killed. Combatives - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Then the neck (carotid and windpipe), head (forehead, eye sockets and temples) chest and armpits are fair targets.

If you've been to South Africa, Singapore or India and seen what trained native police can do with their sticks (because they are not permitted to use firearms) you have a great respect for this primitive weapon.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

A stick always beats a knife in my experience. It's the reach advantage. 

Oh and rock beats scissors. Good old rock!


----------



## beansnrice (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not a gun person so I have a michetti(sp?), which is very sharp and a walking stick at each door. l am not afraid to grab the walking stick and hit someone in the face with it or poke an eye out!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Better yet poke them with a chicken finger. That way when you poke the eye out and puke from how gross the situation is you'll have your special food ready to eat.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

And here I felt dumb for using a quarterstaff.LOL


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

If you're using a quarterstaff in the house you must have high ceilings.


----------



## Turkish (Oct 3, 2008)

What is a quarterstaff?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

It's the big fighting stick from robin hood movies.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Canadian said:


> If you're using a quarterstaff in the house you must have high ceilings.


Nah,its a 5' model.
Good dog and crack head repellant.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Irish walking stick, called a bata or shillelagh*

Irish Stick Fighting - Rince an Bhata Uisce Bheatha - shillelagh

Bhata Uisce Bheatha isn't a form of Irish dance, it's Irish stick fighting -- the martial art most Irishmen used to settle their disputes in the 18th and 19th centuries -- so the only dancing you will be doing will be at the party after the brawl. Irish stick fighting emerged sometime in the 17th century when the Irish were banned from owning weapons. At that time the innocent looking , came into use as a serious weapon. In the centuries that followed, stick fighting became an integral part of Irish culture. It was used in Faction Fights, wedding and funeral brawls, and settling disputes.

The two-handed Rince an Bhata Uisce Bheatha style of Irish stick fighting was developed after the traditional one-handed styles of Irish stick fighting had become ingrained in the Irish lifestyle. The originator of the style was a pugilist from a Doyle Family living in the west of Ireland, who was hired to 'put things right between families' and sometimes guard illegal distilleries (this gave rise to one of the rumors that originated the term 'Whiskey' in the name of the style). He applied his boxing expertise to the existing art of stick fighting and changed the standard one-handed grip of the bata to a two-handed grip and Rince an Bhata Uisce Bheatha was born.


----------



## BurtB (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah, my dad has always had a fascination with walking stick self defense. We're Irish.....now I get it!


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Get a pistol and learn how to use it!


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> Get a pistol and learn how to use it!


Or get one of those Cane-Guns!


----------



## Magi (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember riot training in the Guard. We got pretty good using the batons.
Would not like to be hit by an angry person with one of those.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've hit people with a baton. It's very effective.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I've hit people with a baton. It's very effective.


meh, I've been HIT with a baton... let's just say... they did it WRONG!  

...
...
...

yep, I 'Hancock'ed him with the baton (read anally inserted)


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

I've worked the cane for a bit...

Take a look at htp://defendyourself101.ca eh?

Ted 

PS
Thinking about knives leads me to mention: a stick needs a delivery system with power but a knife just needs the delivery system because a touch is a deep cut...


----------



## SherylSmitty (Jan 14, 2009)

You've worked the cane a bit, huh? Haha crackin' me up! Loves it!


----------



## NYPrepper (Mar 25, 2009)

Sticks and stones MAY break some bones....but bullets will ALWAYS kill ya!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LMAO.

Anyone ever see those synthetic canes?I hear they're damn near indestructible!Cold steel makes them I think.


----------



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

*airplane friendly*

Another bonus is that one can bring a cane on an airplane and not raise any eyebrows.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I like to go for walks quite a bit and since a car accident left me a bit balance challenged(still quite ambulatory, I just trip and fall every so often) the family got me a 5 foot walking bamboo stick- I have to say that not only does it help with my balance but it is great for smacking dogs and raccoons that want to be a bit too close. Plus, it sure gives the young miscreants that hang out in our local wooded walking park( it can be quite secluded) second thoughts about trying to mug me. Sure I look like a crippled up old grandma, but one of them saw me crack the big mean raccoon and watched that rodent run away with a limp and now they all just say "hi, nice day" and give me a wide berth!

The bamboo is very light but tough! I have also used it to help pull a girl who fell in the river get out without me falling in... very handy to have around.


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

*walking stick*

A readily available, abundant and sometimes free walking stick can be found in an old golf club, I prefer to use an old carbon fiber/graphite driver shaft, I cut off the driver head and use an appropriate bolt glued inside the end of the shaft. I put 2 layers of heat-shrink tubing down at the end of the shaft, just in case you 'hit something really hard', this will keep the fibers from splintering. Your walking stick will come with a padded grip, is extremely light with good balance, and is tough enough to take the abuse golfers take out on their clubs when they flub a shot.


----------

